
Go 1.6 Beta 1 is released - geetarista
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/24zV9JeBoEE
======
pbnjay
named blocks in templates! and http/2 in core! it's like an early christmas!

OK I know I have to wait till February... but still

